# BVI Yacht Charters



## RooskiSailor

Has anyone heard about these guys? Their fleet appears to be pretty new and their prices are great. Last time we went, we rented from Moorings and our experience was not great. Hoping for a new boat this time around and just stumbled on this company's website.


----------



## PierreMundo

Great people and service. Very good boats. Look at their website. Make your choice for year, boat and price. You get where you paid for. 
I sailed 4 times with them over the last 12 years and had worry free weeks. Good luck. Pierre


----------



## EDonWalsh

I've chartered in the BVI twice in the past 5 years: once w/ BVI Yacht Charters and once with TMM. BVI Yacht Charters was light years ahead of TMM as far as the condition of the boat and the quality of service. Next month I'm trying a Bahama charter for a change. But, if I were going back to the BVI, BVI yacht charters would be the first company that I'd check with.


----------



## stormyatbvibound

I have not personally chartered with them but I have heard lots of good things about them on the forums the last couple of years.


----------



## gmnord

*Highly recommend BVIYC*

I've chartered a total of 4 weeks with BVIYC -- two Beneteu 44s, and most recently (feb 2009) Isle Dance (Ben 46) and Mistral (Ben 50) back to back (yes, 16 days at sail). I have sailed twice with TMM, and consider them a good company, would sail with them again, but BVIYC is first choice.

Their service is over the top -- they maintain their boats well and are devoted to client satisfaction. They sent a mainsl batten from Road harbor to Marina Cay within hours -- accomodating our schedule which included time at the Baths before mooring at Marina Cay late afternoon on a saturday. Anthony is head of their service and can talk you through any topic -- corroded starter cables, windlass glitches, anything that came up, any hour of the day.

Their location at Port Purcell also is very easy access to Road Harbor, in or out. TMM and others on the west side of the harbor can have some tricky passages through shoals. Port Purcell is a piece of cake, and is 5 minutes walk to provision.

I can't imagine any disappointments with BVIYC.


----------



## RealityCheck

I've also used BVIYC and had great experience with them. Only beware... I bought a boat because I loved it so much and now living on it in da islands.


----------



## sailtimeci

We have annual flotillas in the BVI and at some point have chartered all of the boats in the BVIYC fleet. We very rarely have any problems with the boats and if we do the company is quick to make things right. They are a highlight of our trip every year!


----------



## Winterstale

Happy to hear this! I am leaving for a charter in two weeks - we're sailing their 40CC, "Trinity", in the BVI.


----------



## Sailnbug

Moorings is the way to go. Absolutely flawless operation


----------



## jonchimpo

*Steer clear of TMM*

My uncle las been sailing for 15 years. Long story short. We charted the Shauna Raye out of Tortola with TMM this past June. A few days in it took on water. We have pictures of old dingy line damage on the prop that was already grown over. Plus, rusted and broken motor mounts. The water was leaking through the drive shaft diaphragm. Actually, the whole boat was beat up. Anyway, TMM took the boat from us with our luggage still on board. Blamed the problems on us. They abandoned us at the bitter end. Oh yea, and kept all our money for the rest of the charter.

So, stay away from TMM and hopefully your vacation will be better than ours. We are currently seeking legal help to get our money back for the days we didn't have the boat.


----------



## brak

Sailnbug said:


> Moorings is the way to go. Absolutely flawless operation


Must be some other Moorings  :laugher


----------



## familyofun

We have not used this company, but would just add to the thread to STAY FAR AWAY from CONCH Charters!!!! Terrible company with people that do not care and boats that have seen better days!
Have Fun!!!


----------



## flechtsp

My first time chartering in the BVIs was with BVI Yacht Chartering. The 50' Beneteau "Jacomina" served us well although for a 2007 model boat it showed significant signs of wear. Of particular concern was the poor condition of the dodger and dodger vinyl windows which were so clouded as to present a safety hazard. The engine and transmission vibrated badly at 7 knots. Charter boats clearly undergo a lot of wear and tear.

Office staff service ranged from surly to cheerful. You'll know what I mean when you check in. We were instructed to bypass holding tanks at all times and dump all waste directly into the sea. That struck me as odd since the boat clearly was equipped with holding tanks. Th marina is located in an industrial area with services that are primitive, at best.

Overall the experience with BVI Yacht Charters was a good one, with good value received. Just be sure to opt for one of the newer boats.


----------



## gulfcoastsailor

Good sounds about BVIC. I have used Sunsail twice with no complaints.


----------



## sachingautham911

I think, you can find so many companies for British Virgin Island cruising. But, we need to make sure that its very affordable, spacious and the testimonials and reviews from unbiased sources.


----------

